# 2.5L Black Beetle Style Engine Cover?



## DasB5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone knew where to get a hold of a black 2.5 Beetle style engine cover. I saw one while I was just scanning through threads but forgot where I saw it :banghead: 
Was about to order the silver one today but if I could get my hands on a black version that'd be awesome.
Thanks.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

DasB5 said:


> Was wondering if anyone knew where to get a hold of a black 2.5 Beetle style engine cover. I saw one while I was just scanning through threads but forgot where I saw it :banghead:
> Was about to order the silver one today but if I could get my hands on a black version that'd be awesome.
> Thanks.



paint it black...should be very easy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

buy one, paint it.  
done..


----------



## DasB5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yea that's what ill end up doing, just curious if there was any on the market.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

make sure you get a paint that withstand the heat. 
Prime it first, sand it, and then paint it.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I have an unpainted Beetle cover that I have been planning to sell. It won't look proper with the C2 SRI once it comes. 
Since you made this post inquiring about the cover - albeit you weren't posting WTB - if you're interested, shoot me a PM.


----------



## DasB5 (Oct 16, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I have an unpainted Beetle cover that I have been planning to sell. It won't look proper with the C2 SRI once it comes.
> Since you made this post inquiring about the cover - albeit you weren't posting WTB - if you're interested, shoot me a PM.


 Just ordered one earlier today.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

I had one on my car. Masked off the VW and the 2.5 and painted it flat black. Matched perfectly and never peeled.


----------

